# 12/12 from seed "Lucky Queen" 1000w HPS



## Hydrodensa (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi,
I am a new member, and just wanted show the crop I am growing ATM.

The guys at No Mercy Seed Bank in Holland supplied the seed and support for this grow. This is my first grow in over 30 yrs!

Room: 5'x5'x6.5

Large soil bed ( 5'x5'x18") irrigated from below.
Strain: Lucky Queen F1 regular seeds.

Soil: 60/30  Coco/Pro-mix BX, Hydroten, Worm castings.

Soil nutrients layered:  Happy frog fruit and flower w/humic acid, Bone meal,Bat guano.

Lighting: 1000w HPS, aero flo reflector (air cooled).

Ventilation: 440CFM  6" exhaust fan, passive cool air intake.

Preparing the soilbed, (wife wasnt real happy about the coco in the bathtub deal)


----------



## getnasty (Mar 8, 2012)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 8, 2012)

OOH ooh :ciao: I'll checker' out, bud...lemme throw my beanbag chair here in the corner, twist one up and watch the grass grow


----------



## Hydrodensa (Mar 8, 2012)

HAHA, welcome, thanks for checking out the grow. A word of caution:
I am uploading these pics with dialup so hopefully I wont have to chop them before I get up to date with the journal lol.


----------



## Hydrodensa (Mar 8, 2012)

I also added 48' of heat cable under the top 6" of soil. The top 2" of soil was Pro-mix seeding soil, I added that on top in hpes the dry mulch would help to keep the moisture even (no dry spots). Looking back that fine soil was a mistake. Everytime I would crank the fan it was like a Texas twister in the room, with that crap flying every where.

Ok so I planted, set the heat cable at 74f and left the room dark for 24 hrs,
ETA: well one pic made it, but you get the idea! The next pic is a pic of when the job was done.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 8, 2012)

Mind if I pull up a chair as well?? :ciao: and :48:


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 8, 2012)

That looks really nice.  How many plants will go in there??


----------



## Teamster6 (Mar 8, 2012)

Cool -- Cee's sight. anxiously awaiting grow on!!  Try his Santa Maria what he calls the sex plant from brazil interesting story on clones smuggled out of brazil

t6


----------



## Hydrodensa (Mar 8, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Mind if I pull up a chair as well?? :ciao: and :48:


 
Welcome Roddy, It good to have some company.
My internet is so slow Im going to stop now and wait for about two hours. Thats the time when my cellphone starts getting good enough signal for wifi hotspot. We are kind of out in the dingles here.

Teamster6,
Welcome man, any friend of Spees Cees is a friend of mine! I go by the name Aqualung over there, stop in and say hi sometime!
You know they have a Vice magazine interview of Cees in that forum too, he tells about his youth. That guy has led a very interesting life!
The Lucky Queen was crossed back to Santa Maria so has some of the same genetic traits. And when I saw them sexy long leaved babes heading for the roof I believed it LOL. 

MG Canna, I was wanting 25, but Im glad they ended up a little thinner! I planted 41 seeds and was hoping for 20-25 females. I ended up leaving 22 girls, took 5 out to make the spacing look ok, and culled 3 freaks and the rest males.
didnt come out to bad, I did a lousy job of controling humidity and temps for the first week, so I imagine I actually forced some males.

Pics will resume in a couple hours, come on back later and check it out guys, thanks!


----------



## Teamster6 (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah hydrodensa I am running a Santa Maria cross now that was a one time batch by omni that was never released to the public.

Rooie marie Strain..........Santa maria x shaman x toxic blue

Cheers
t6


----------



## Hydrodensa (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey T6,
That sounds like a sweet combo! Do you have a journal going, or some pics?
Im wanting to do a scrog after I meet my quota (stash), and would love to tangle with a nice sativa even if it takes a bit longer to bud. If ya got any recomendations let me know.

With the power of wifi shizzzamm, a pic of a baby under a 1000w HPS,


----------



## Hydrodensa (Mar 8, 2012)

I wish I could find vegetable seeds that germinate as good as this batch of seeds did, here are a few photos of there progress.
I actually planted 60 seeds all together, I started some in 4" pots so I could replace males and weaker plants. The cord in the second pic is the probe for the heat cable controller, in the third pic you see the temp probe hanging off my HPS hood. The light was at 28" in that pic.


----------



## Hydrodensa (Mar 9, 2012)

And you can see holes from males getting yanked, and then the holes refilled with plants from the pots.
 Well the second pic should have been the third!
And you can see the stretch begining.
Looking back I wish I had used a MH bulb early on.


----------



## Hydrodensa (Mar 9, 2012)

The stretch was pretty wicked, they reminded me of roller derby gals. The fan leaves were leveraging and pushing down against other plants, lol you could practicly hear them growing. Lots of bending and tieing down later and here we are. Welcome to the jungle.
I probably have 15 more pics for every single pic I have posted, if anyone has questions or advice I am definately open to any input.

12/12 isnt anything magical, just a way of getting a crop in short order, and to me a good way to get things rolling with two empty grow rooms. Im sure I will not yield as high as if I had vegged for 2-4 weeks, but I will do well on the plants I have got going while this crop has been growing, and have some smoke from these girls as well. I will keep updating as the crop nears harvest, which I believe is about two weeks away, so 9 week finish maybe.
Thanks for checking out my 12/12 from seed!


----------



## Mountain209man (Mar 9, 2012)

holy crap those are growing fast...but your prob trimming by now lol


----------



## Hydrodensa (Mar 9, 2012)

Mountain209man said:
			
		

> holy crap those are growing fast...but your prob trimming by now lol


 
Howdi Mountain man, yeah all that in 4 hrs,only thing holdin them back is my slow internet connection,lol.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 9, 2012)

Have you got a veg room set up? If you start some veg gals while the others are budding, you can go perpetual and be able to veg them to a decent size...bigger yield!! I love my T5ho's for veg, cooler to run and nice tight nodes!!

Looking good, my friend!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for posting up the pics.  It has been a while since I have seen a 12/12 from seed.  You really have a jungle in there!

I do think however, you have substantially more than 2 weeks to go on those buds.  The pics from 2-18 show buds just starting to develop.  Your plant has a real sativa look to it.  I would let these go at least 8 weeks after I saw flowers before I would even be checking the trichs.  Sativa dominant plants can take 10-12 weeks or more to flower.  Don't harvest too early just to try and get a nine week harvest.  I think those could bulk up nicely, but not in the next 2 weeks.

How do you determine whether a plant is ready to harvest?


----------



## Hydrodensa (Mar 9, 2012)

Ya I have a veg room (first pic) ATM it is set at 12/12. The thicket you see is 5 Lucky Queens (3 gal buckets) from this grow that vegged for a few weeks then I topped them and tied them down, and there are 18 Lucky queens in 6" pots. The 6" pots will be transplanted into the flowering room just as soon as I chop down the jungle, then I will start the perpetual by bringing more plants from the baby room (second pic).
In that baby room, the plants in the bottom left are Lucky Queen clones, then the ones in the background are , New York diesel mother plant, and Pineapple Kush, Hindu kush, and White Widow, that all have to be cloned and sexed.  Plan is to go perpetual, and gradually slide into some long veg times and big girls so I can play around with a scrog!
Well it works on paper anyhow. 
Ope and I snuck a new pic of the 12/12 in too.


----------



## Hydrodensa (Mar 9, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting up the pics.  It has been a while since I have seen a 12/12 from seed.  You really have a jungle in there!
> 
> I do think however, you have substantially more than 2 weeks to go on those buds.  The pics from 2-18 show buds just starting to develop.  Your plant has a real sativa look to it.  I would let these go at least 8 weeks after I saw flowers before I would even be checking the trichs.  Sativa dominant plants can take 10-12 weeks or more to flower.  Don't harvest too early just to try and get a nine week harvest.  I think those could bulk up nicely, but not in the next 2 weeks.
> 
> How do you determine whether a plant is ready to harvest?


 
Hi THG, thanks for checking out my grow.
Im actually copying what another grower did, and he supposedly had the Lucky Queen finish at right around 8 weeks, but it seems like this grow has been atleast a week slower than his (hes a fantastic grower). 
My grow was looking really out of control when they stretched, so I dropped the soil and air temperatures in an attempt to slow them down, Im not sure but maybe that added a little time as well.
I sure dont mind waiting while the buds get fatter, , because them buds are looking rather skimpy right now.
I appreciate your help!
I figured on harvesting when the trichs are milky with a little amber. I will definately post some pics and see what you all think first though! Just ordered a macro lens for the camera yesterday 

P.S. When they were small they had those fat little leaves, but about the time they started stretching they took on a whole different look, kinda sexy I think.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 9, 2012)

:hubba:

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 9, 2012)

Well, I appreciate you putting up the pictures.  I really really do not think that those plants only have 2 weeks to go.  IMO, the person you copied is pushing things to get a fast harvest--this is always counterproductive.  Going from seed to a finished plant in 8 weeks....well there is just nothing out there that will do that.  I wish there was, but....I have not even seen an auto that only takes 8 weeks.  Harvest no plant before its time!

I really like doing perpetual grows.  I cannot sit and trim for hours on end, so like to have plants mature every week or 2.

Why is your veg room running 12/12?  I really think you may want to consider fewer larger plants.  Give them a trim underneath to improve air movement and get away from those little popcorn buds (looking like you might have a lot of those irritating little things).  I would also fim so you have maybe 6-8 top colas.

The longer skinnier leaves always denote a sativa leaning plant and a longer flowering time.  Pick up a little 30x microscope or loupe to check your trichs.


----------



## Hydrodensa (Mar 9, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Well, I appreciate you putting up the pictures.  I really really do not think that those plants only have 2 weeks to go.  IMO, the person you copied is pushing things to get a fast harvest--this is always counterproductive.  Going from seed to a finished plant in 8 weeks....well there is just nothing out there that will do that.  I wish there was, but....I have not even seen an auto that only takes 8 weeks.  Harvest no plant before its time!
> 
> I really like doing perpetual grows.  I cannot sit and trim for hours on end, so like to have plants mature every week or 2.
> 
> ...


 
Ya know, there is a lot of nice people here and I would have enjoyed being a part of this forum. But I am not going to sit here and kiss your ***! In your ignorance you refuse to visit another forum and atleast take a little look at what I have told you. You basically called me a liar the first time we exchanged text, you proceeded to be little me in my introduction thread, now you are having your little fkng melt down because either you ahev realized what an ignorant POS you are, or you are just so damned arrogant you do not care. so long story short, stick it in your *** *****!


----------



## Locked (Mar 9, 2012)

And another troll bites the dust I see.....I guess none of us hve ever tried to grow 12-12 from seed before either right? At least you showed everyone your true colors early on. No one is belittling you....just pointing out the truth. No way no how can you go from seed to harvest in that short a time especially 12-12 all the way. Hve fun back at that other forum of yours...with an attitude like that we sure as hell don't need you here bad mouthing THG.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 9, 2012)

WOW.

THG is probably the best person on here, bar none. Her talent as a grower is also well known, she has experience and I'd never question her on anything she suggested.

She's dead on, like it or not! Thin leaves, sativa...and they are slow growers, anyone growing knows this...even me. 12/12 is also a bad idea as has been said by just about everyone here. You're begging for stretch instead of "hurrying" the grow as I understand you think you're doing. NOTHING can hurry a grow save early harvest, which is what THG is trying to get you to avoid...nicely, I might add.

Sad, really sad!


----------



## Roddy (Mar 9, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> And another troll bites the dust I see.....I guess none of us hve ever tried to grow 12-12 from seed before either right? At least you showed everyone your true colors early on. No one is belittling you....just pointing out the truth. No way no how can you go from seed to harvest in that short a time especially 12-12 all the way. Hve fun back at that other forum of yours...with an attitude like that we sure as hell don't need you here bad mouthing THG.



:yeahthat:

Thanks for all you do, THG!


----------



## Roddy (Mar 9, 2012)

*The stretch was pretty wicked, they reminded me of roller derby gals.*

That wicked stretch was likely mainly due to 12/12 veg....


----------



## Locked (Mar 9, 2012)

Some people will always try and reinvent the wheel....for the record I had a feeling this was coming. Figured once those claims cldnt be backed up it wld get ugly. Just sorry that THG had to catch the brunt of it.  THG you know we got your back.....


----------



## Roddy (Mar 9, 2012)

That post is just plain hard to even look at.  I tried as I could to see where you were so nasty as to get that reaction....but I knew I'd not find anything, you're not that way!!


----------



## Locked (Mar 9, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> That post is just plain hard to even look at.  I tried as I could to see where you were so nasty as to get that reaction....but I knew I'd not find anything, you're not that way!!



So true Roddy.....I figured some pretty red pebbles were needed.    And yeah I signed my rep and yes I called you an a$$hole hydrodensa.


----------



## Teamster6 (Mar 9, 2012)

Well I dont condone the name calling at all but I always try to keep a open mind even when I dont agree with the post trying to not insult the poster. Unfortunately this is the internet and sometimes people take constructive critcism in the wrong way and are offended. Not like were talking side by side smokeing a blunt.

Usually if its a well documented grow we get to see the results in the end anyways 

t6


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 10, 2012)

I love it! Why do folks come from other forums and act the clown here?
This has inspired me to go to other forums and do the same. 
My goal is to get banned in 5 posts or less. I really want to find the juggalo guy.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 10, 2012)

I bad repped him, no one talks to THG that way. She know more in her little finger then he will ever know. JERK

THG, i would beat him up if i knew where he lived.


----------



## Locked (Mar 10, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I love it! Why do folks come from other forums and act the clown here?
> This has inspired me to go to other forums and do the same.
> My goal is to get banned in 5 posts or less. I really want to find the juggalo guy.




Lol...I love that idea.





			
				Rosebud said:
			
		

> I bad repped him, no one talks to THG that way. She know more in her little finger then he will ever know. JERK
> 
> THG, i would beat him up if i knew where he lived.



Rose you are too cute....I want a pay per view event. Rose vs the Jerk Hydrodensa.


----------



## kiksroks (Mar 10, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I love it! Why do folks come from other forums and act the clown here?
> This has inspired me to go to other forums and do the same.
> My goal is to get banned in 5 posts or less. I really want to find the juggalo guy.



LMAO

That would be spectacular. Post links. 

I wonder what the admins here would think of it though. . .


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 11, 2012)

man how do i keep missing these threads? :rofl:


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 11, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> man how do i keep missing these threads? :rofl:



Not sure lol, I catch a flame bash everyday almost lol. 
That is no way to speak to a Lady though, Hell even anyone here for that matter!,

Instead of banning IP's, Can you just add hardware bans or mac addys?

I bad repped also, 
THG- Don't you love when people are jealous enough they have to bash you on a forum of peace? Losers.


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 11, 2012)

He's just smoking to much weed.  All paranoid and stuff.  lol  By the way, your plants look like $&!+ Hydro.  I've seen newbies do better.  Have a great day.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 11, 2012)

what the heck happened here. The op just flipped lol. I have seen this thread on the new post page for ages but never bothered looking. Wish i had now.


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hehe my first turned out btr


----------



## getnasty (Mar 13, 2012)

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY0WxgSXdEE


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 18, 2012)

So I plan on doing a cpl 12/12 from seed to have fun and find the genetics and phenos I like


----------

